# Transgendered super model



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2014)

ok...so its not a tranny , but it'll have to do for you guys


http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/06/living/carmen-carrera-profile-nyfw/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

She never said she didn't have a schlong.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2014)

theres another video after that one about a woman...that is pretty dykey looking but apparently still pretty feminine that Ford signed as a male model...

so weird to me!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

Now you're confusing the shiite out of me.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2014)

LOL...in another vid they were interviewing a woman, that was born a woman..i have no idea what her sexual orientation is..Ford Modeling agency signed her as a male model..she models male clothing

shes also 6' 2" and has a pretty chiseled jaw


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> LOL...in another vid they were interviewing a woman, that was born a woman..


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

So stoned!  I was lucky enuff to get my hands on a 1/2 of this. Isn't she sexy!

Frosted" Purple Gorilla -28%   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Frosted" Purple Gorilla -28%
THC:27.9% -CBD 9.2% -CBN 0.9% -Genetics- Purple Thai x Unknown Haze x Unknown Strain 100% Pure Purple Indica. Widely popular -- even rampant -- in the Bay Area club seen, Purple Gorilla is great medication for those with chronic pain, insomnia, migraines, arthritis, anorexia, nausea and many more. This bud tastes extremely well through a vaporizer. The color is PURE PURPLE its almost black with white frost. Amazing Indica power. This bud literally makes your mouth water with flavors of cherry, grape, citrus, spice and dank. This bud begins with a cerebral head high for the first 5 or 10 minutes before becoming a more powerful ULTIMATE body high.


----------



## s2h (Feb 8, 2014)

looks like a dish rag...


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

oh buddy, but it doesn't taste like rag weed. Better than fruit loops.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

Just for that took another bong rip.


----------



## s2h (Feb 9, 2014)

Wasn't this thread about trannies?


----------



## Watson (Feb 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> ok...so its not a tranny , but it'll have to do for you guys
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/06/living/carmen-carrera-profile-nyfw/index.html?hpt=hp_c3



negd for promising cawk and not delivering......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 9, 2014)

There's a tranny I would consider


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2014)

Right again IronAddict... this is a beautiful female..


----------



## Watson (Feb 9, 2014)

EVERY person who clicked on this thread, no matter they commented or not did so expecting to see a guys cock........tells us alot about AG huh


----------



## jadean (Feb 9, 2014)

Griffith said:


> EVERY person who clicked on this thread, no matter they commented or not did so expecting to see a guys cock........tells us alot about AG huh


Ohh hey guys


----------



## iFartGlitter (Feb 11, 2014)

She was on RuPaul's Drag Race and models for Victoria's Secret. My boyfriend makes a very convincing lady...not every girl you're seeing online has a vagina


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

Can we not use the words "super model" to describe this guy? Let's not take away from the accomplishments of Christie Brinkley (who at 60 is still way better looking than what this guy brings to the camera), Kathy Ireland, Cindy Crawford, Rachel Hunter, and Tyra Banks. Super model is reserved for the elite, hall of fame, generational beauties. This guy at best makes a decent looking chick in a dark room. Normal, everyday women we meet on the streets are way better looking, and would be better at being a model if given the teams of photographers, and make up artists models work with today.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

making intl cover for vogue or whatever it was does in fact make super model status...sorry
its not like I signed her/him


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> Can we not use the words "super model" to describe this guy? Let's not take away from the accomplishments of Christie Brinkley (who at 60 is still way better looking than what this guy brings to the camera), Kathy Ireland, Cindy Crawford, Rachel Hunter, and Tyra Banks. Super model is reserved for the elite, hall of fame, generational beauties. This guy at best makes a decent looking chick in a dark room. Normal, everyday women we meet on the streets are way better looking, and would be better at being a model if given the teams of photographers, and make up artists models work with today.



I think she is hot. I'd fuck her.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> Wasn't this thread about trannies?



Well I'd smoke a bowl with that bitchdude,  I don't discriminate.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


>





KelJu said:


>



Whoa, shut the front door! I'd smoke with those bitchdudes too.

That's a good tuck job.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> Can we not use the words "super model" to describe this guy? Let's not take away from the accomplishments of Christie Brinkley (who at 60 is still way better looking than what this guy brings to the camera), Kathy Ireland, Cindy Crawford, Rachel Hunter, and Tyra Banks. Super model is reserved for the elite, hall of fame, generational beauties. This guy at best makes a decent looking chick in a dark room. Normal, everyday women we meet on the streets are way better looking, and would be better at being a model if given the teams of photographers, and make up artists models work with today.



She is transgendered, therefore a woman, no longer a man. I've met her without makeup, in broad daylight, and she's still beautiful. And for the record, all of the women you listed above don't leave the house without makeup on, whether you can tell or not. Tyra looks like SHIT without makeup, but what makes her good at what she does is bone structure and overall physique. Women constantly bash drag queens and transgendered women for how pretty they are without acknowledging that it takes a lot of work to get that way...Victoria's Secret models spend 2-3 hours in the chair before a show. 

Just because a woman is pretty in person doesn't mean she is model-worthy. People look entirely different on camera or under studio lighting than they do in person, and more often the most awkward looking girls make the best models because they have defined bone structure. But I will agree that she is not of super model status yet, but give her time. Open your mind and gain some understanding of social acceptance of gender identity and sexuality before you knock what you don't understand


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

iFartGlitter said:


> She is transgendered, therefore a woman, no longer a man. I've met her without makeup, in broad daylight, and she's still beautiful. And for the record, all of the women you listed above don't leave the house without makeup on, whether you can tell or not. Tyra looks like SHIT without makeup, but what makes her good at what she does is bone structure and overall physique. Women constantly bash drag queens and transgendered women for how pretty they are without acknowledging that it takes a lot of work to get that way...Victoria's Secret models spend 2-3 hours in the chair before a show.
> 
> Just because a woman is pretty in person doesn't mean she is model-worthy. People look entirely different on camera or under studio lighting than they do in person, and more often the most awkward looking girls make the best models because they have defined bone structure. But I will agree that she is not of super model status yet, but give her time. Open your mind and gain some understanding of social acceptance of gender identity and sexuality before you knock what you don't understand



I agree 100%. A lot of women who are suppose to be beautiful are dog dick ugly without make-up. Also, I agree with your comment about bone structure. Carmen has beautiful bone structure. Her face is gorgeous.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> making intl cover for vogue or whatever it was does in fact make super model status...sorry
> its not like I signed her/him



NO it doesn't. It doesn't even come close to make one a super model. 

A supermodel (also spelled super-model[3][4][5][6][7] and super model[8][9][10][11]) is a highly paid fashion model who usually has a worldwide reputation and often a background in haute couture and commercial modeling. The term supermodel became prominent in the popular culture of the 1980s.[12] Supermodels usually work for top fashion designers and famous clothing brands. They have multi-million dollar contracts, endorsements and campaigns. They have branded themselves as household names and worldwide recognition is associated with their modeling careers.[13][14][15][16] They have been on the covers of prestigious magazines such as French, British and Italian Vogue. Claudia Schiffer stated, "In order to become a supermodel one must be on all the covers all over the world at the same time so that people can recognise the girls."[17][18]

This dude, doesn't even come close to that.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

iFartGlitter said:


> She is transgendered, therefore a woman, no longer a man. I've met her without makeup, in broad daylight, and she's still beautiful. And for the record, all of the women you listed above don't leave the house without makeup on, whether you can tell or not. Tyra looks like SHIT without makeup, but what makes her good at what she does is bone structure and overall physique. Women constantly bash drag queens and transgendered women for how pretty they are without acknowledging that it takes a lot of work to get that way...Victoria's Secret models spend 2-3 hours in the chair before a show.
> 
> Just because a woman is pretty in person doesn't mean she is model-worthy. People look entirely different on camera or under studio lighting than they do in person, and more often the most awkward looking girls make the best models because they have defined bone structure. But I will agree that she is not of super model status yet, but give her time. Open your mind and gain some understanding of social acceptance of gender identity and sexuality before you knock what you don't understand


who says I don't understand it? calling a dude a dude after he has his dick chopped off doesn't mean i don't understand it. That's a pretty poor assumption not knowing anything about me. Surgery or not, test the DNA and it comes back male. just because you cut up the outside doesn't mean you've changed nature, and what's on the inside. 

Every one of those women i've named have pics of them without makeup on.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-goes-morning-stroll-Malibu-countryside.html


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Well I'd smoke a bowl with that bitchdude,  I don't discriminate.




.......... @ bitchdude  ..    she's very pretty..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> NO it doesn't. It doesn't even come close to make one a super model.
> 
> A supermodel (also spelled super-model[3][4][5][6][7] and super model[8][9][10][11]) is a highly paid fashion model who usually has a worldwide reputation and often a background in haute couture and commercial modeling. The term supermodel became prominent in the popular culture of the 1980s.[12] Supermodels usually work for top fashion designers and famous clothing brands. They have multi-million dollar contracts, endorsements and campaigns. They have branded themselves as household names and worldwide recognition is associated with their modeling careers.[13][14][15][16] They have been on the covers of prestigious magazines such as French, British and Italian Vogue. Claudia Schiffer stated, "In order to become a supermodel one must be on all the covers all over the world at the same time so that people can recognise the girls."[17][18]
> 
> This dude, doesn't even come close to that.




and she's actually rapidly going through those ranks...so whatever, model, super model...she is modeling haute couture, she is making international covers so uhm...whatever man. What you call her doesn't matter at the end of my day.

I don't think there's anything NOT feminine about her tbh


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> NO it doesn't. It doesn't even come close to make one a super model.
> 
> A supermodel (also spelled super-model[3][4][5][6][7] and super model[8][9][10][11]) is a highly paid fashion model who usually has a worldwide reputation and often a background in haute couture and commercial modeling. The term supermodel became prominent in the popular culture of the 1980s.[12] Supermodels usually work for top fashion designers and famous clothing brands. They have multi-million dollar contracts, endorsements and campaigns. They have branded themselves as household names and worldwide recognition is associated with their modeling careers.[13][14][15][16] They have been on the covers of prestigious magazines such as French, British and Italian Vogue. Claudia Schiffer stated, "In order to become a supermodel one must be on all the covers all over the world at the same time so that people can recognise the girls."[17][18]
> 
> This dude, doesn't even come close to that.




Its just semantics. Who gives a fuck if she is a model or super model? Why does it matter so much to you that her status in the industry be correctly described? You talk about the accomplishments of models like they have done something worthwhile. I can't think of a more pointless profession than models. Bunch of anorexic whores in need of a cheese burger acting like they have accomplished some great thing. Worthless talentless whores, all of 'em.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

* trashes her modeling portfolio*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> * trashes her modeling portfolio*



Fitness or fashion?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> and she's actually rapidly going through those ranks...so whatever, model, super model...she is modeling haute couture, she is making international covers so uhm...whatever man. What you call her doesn't matter at the end of my day.
> 
> I don't think there's anything NOT feminine about her tbh



I don't find his face to be feminine at all. that is still a very manish bone structure. I'm glad you guys would still hit it, more power to you for being able to get it up, but if he walked by me in real life i'd only take a second look because something was just not right about what i saw.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Its just semantics. Who gives a fuck if she is a model or super model? Why does it matter so much to you that her status in the industry be correctly described? You talk about the accomplishments of models like they have done something worthwhile. I can't think of a more pointless profession than models. Bunch of anorexic whores in need of a cheese burger acting like they have accomplished some great thing. Worthless talentless whores, all of 'em.



I don't think that the supermodels I named are anorexic at all. As a matter of fact they are all very womanly in their curves because they were popular before the heroine chic look started in the 90's. 

It may be semantics to label one a model, and another a supermodel, but we label everything. We could name Ryan Leaf as elite because he threw a pass in the NFL, and anyone who makes the NFL is considered elite, but it would be wrong to place him on the same threshold as peyton manning. 

At the end of the day it doesn't make any difference in the world. It isn't noteworthy at all, but my opinion differs from many that have posted in this thread, and I wanted to show where I disagreed with the prevailing thought here. Something you yourself have done countless times here.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> I don't think that the supermodels I named are anorexic at all. As a matter of fact they are all very womanly in their curves because they were popular before the heroine chic look started in the 90's.
> 
> It may be semantics to label one a model, and another a supermodel, but we label everything. We could name Ryan Leaf as elite because he threw a pass in the NFL, and anyone who makes the NFL is considered elite, but it would be wrong to place him on the same threshold as peyton manning.
> 
> At the end of the day it doesn't make any difference in the world. It isn't noteworthy at all, but my opinion differs from many that have posted in this thread, and I wanted to show where I disagreed with the prevailing thought here. Something you yourself have done countless times here.





Truthfully, I am just amused by how typical this thread is. Not in a bad way. But, if I had to guess the one person that would be most outspoken in this thread, I would have picked you, because of your religious background. If I were betting, I would put money on it that you wouldn't care to point out the difference between a model and a super model if it had been a story about a woman with one arm instead of a man who became a woman. I am pretty sure that most other people picked up on that as well. 

That is what I find most interesting about all of this. I'm not starting shit with you are trying to be a dick. I'm just pointing out how I perceive it.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Fitness or fashion?




fashion when I was a teen...nothing extraordinary/too great. I was ultimately too short 

heres an old pic from a shoot for a local place..


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

The whole anorexic whore stuff was just me being me. I am sure that models work hard. But the credit that people give to them, is preposterous. Important accomplishments usually require that the primary component of the accomplishment be achieved by the person. Being aesthetically beautiful is a result pure dumb luck of the genetic draw. They didn't accomplish it. It fucking happened to them at the moment of their conception. All they had to do was stay fit and not eat shit all the time which tens of thousands of Americans do everyday, but they aren't models and never will be.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 11, 2014)

oh I don't take offense..in anyway shape or form

for me it a bazillion years ago...I wasn't attractive enough to make a real living at it..it is pure genetic dumb luck
it is actually really difficult on some of the sets but nothing like real life challenges...
I froze my ass off in a waterfall in 25 degree weather once and if I had those pics uploaded onto my computer i could show you some of the pics where I'm actually screaming because i was so fucking cold. But in the line of work in my twenties I dove into a rushing a river in similar weather in my uniform to save a drowning child...its all relative.

but I like beautiful people to look at  *shrug*


----------



## iFartGlitter (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> who says I don't understand it? calling a dude a dude after he has his dick chopped off doesn't mean i don't understand it. That's a pretty poor assumption not knowing anything about me. Surgery or not, test the DNA and it comes back male. just because you cut up the outside doesn't mean you've changed nature, and what's on the inside.
> 
> Every one of those women i've named have pics of them without makeup on.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-goes-morning-stroll-Malibu-countryside.html



And you don't know her, so you haven't a clue what it takes for her to be referred to as a woman. Plus, the fact that she has the courage to make her business public knowledge, and to be the first transgendered Victoria's Secret model demands the respect that I am damn proud to give her. The emotional and physical process that she had to go through in order to live the rest of her days as a woman on the outside is something that neither you or I could understand. Do I truly understand this topic? Honestly, no, because I haven't the desire to change my gender. But I can speak second hand on the matter because I've helped counsel a friend of mine through gender reassignment, and my fianc? and I have had numerous discussions about how much he feels like a woman inside of a man's body. That little bit of understanding I possess is why, regardless of DNA, Carmen is to me a woman. So the fact that you continue to address her as a "dude", circa 1992, is why I say that you don't understand this subject.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

iFartGlitter said:


> And you don't know her, so you haven't a clue what it takes for her to be referred to as a woman. Plus, the fact that she has the courage to make her business public knowledge, and to be the first transgendered Victoria's Secret model demands the respect that I am damn proud to give her. The emotional and physical process that she had to go through in order to live the rest of her days as a woman on the outside is something that neither you or I could understand. Do I truly understand this topic? Honestly, no, because I haven't the desire to change my gender. But I can speak second hand on the matter because I've helped counsel a friend of mine through gender reassignment, and my fianc? and I have had numerous discussions about how much he feels like a woman inside of a man's body. That little bit of understanding I possess is why, regardless of DNA, Carmen is to me a woman. So the fact that you continue to address her as a "dude", circa 1992, is why I say that you don't understand this subject.




Let's be clear here. He isn't a Victoria's Secret model. People petitioned Victoria's Secret to make him one of their Angels, but VC has yet to do so. Is my understanding. If he is under contract with VC please show me, and I'll accept him as such. 

I can accept that you decide to refer to him as a her. That is your right. It is also my right to refer to a man as a man. If your definition of female included Carmen ok, but my definition does not. I think part of the problem with society is they think they can arbitrarily change definitions. This guy is XY chromosome. nothing can change that. it is genetics. So why is it you have a problem with me saying that? Because he wishes he was born XX?

 I can't begin to imagine what a person is going through emotionally to make the decision to drastically change their bodies this way. I will admit I don't understand. I feel we must all have large doses of patience and compassion for individuals who are struggling with their own personal gender identity. I think it is something society doesn't understand though they try and pretend to. I know personally a transgender individual, and I know another who wishes to have gender reassignment surgery. I've had many conversations with both. Still, knowing these two people as I do, I still think of them as the gender to which they were born. Judge me all you like because I won't fall into a ridiculous societal personal pronoun game


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Truthfully, I am just amused by how typical this thread is. Not in a bad way. But, if I had to guess the one person that would be most outspoken in this thread, I would have picked you, because of your religious background. If I were betting, I would put money on it that you wouldn't care to point out the difference between a model and a super model if it had been a story about a woman with one arm instead of a man who became a woman. I am pretty sure that most other people picked up on that as well.
> 
> That is what I find most interesting about all of this. I'm not starting shit with you are trying to be a dick. I'm just pointing out how I perceive it.



It's possible I may not have chosen to point out the differences between model and supermodel under different circumstances. It is pretty fluid on this forum what i see and chose to respond to. Then again, that is true for everyone on any subject on this forum. You included. My posts may be predictable in a topic such as this just as much as yours are. If anything Kelju we are two sides of the same coin. If anything that does not bother me, but I actually enjoy it because you are an intelligent person with different views. I like that because it means I can learn from you. I may not change my opinion, and I don't believe i've ever changed yours, but that is not my goal. I think it's pretty obvious that if one goes back to when I first started posting here many of my views have changed. Most have not, but some have. 

Either way I still feel that I wanted to post a differing opinion on this model.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2014)

iFartGlitter said:


> She is transgendered, therefore a woman, no longer a man.



No. He's no more a woman than Michael Jackson was white.

You can dress up however you want, you can hack yourself up with a scalpel, but nothing you can do ever do will change the gender or race that you had at birth.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> Judge me all you like because I won't fall into a ridiculous societal personal pronoun game



No, no, no. You're clearly close-minded because you stick with facts and wont adjust your definition of gender because some guys in a dress wants you. 

Facts are close-minded. 

And statistics are racist.


----------



## malk (Feb 12, 2014)

Shes no kate moss  she aint got the London look.


----------



## malk (Feb 12, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> Let's be clear here. He isn't a Victoria's Secret model.


This.......gotta be british french or italian...hottest on the planet.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 12, 2014)

DOMS said:


> No, no, no. You're clearly close-minded because you stick with facts and wont adjust your definition of gender because some guys in a dress wants you.
> 
> Facts are close-minded.
> 
> And statistics are racist.




psychology vs biology is hard

http://www.med.monash.edu.au/gendermed/sexandgender.html


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> psychology vs biology is hard
> 
> http://www.med.monash.edu.au/gendermed/sexandgender.html



But obfuscation and avoidance are easy, as you show here.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 12, 2014)

I wouldn't know...I'm not a white American male that's feeling the boot of oppression on my neck


----------



## Robcyn (Feb 12, 2014)

Griffith said:


> EVERY person who clicked on this thread, no matter they commented or not did so expecting to see a guys cock........tells us alot about AG huh



No matter how hard I try not too, I always fall into this trap. GDI


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 12, 2014)

lips are lips.......


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I wouldn't know...I'm not a white American male that's feeling the boot of oppression on my neck



That post brought to you by the letter A, for avoidance.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> psychology vs biology is hard
> 
> http://www.med.monash.edu.au/gendermed/sexandgender.html



So what do you want to make of a male sexed individual who wants to play a feminine role? still doesn't make them female in my mind.


----------



## jadean (Feb 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> fashion when I was a teen...nothing extraordinary/too great. I was ultimately too short
> 
> heres an old pic from a shoot for a local place..


 hi


----------



## SheriV (Feb 12, 2014)

how YOU doin...enter the chest contest jadean


----------



## jadean (Feb 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how YOU doin...enter the chest contest jadean


Haha joey was always the best. I will be in contest by Friday


----------



## Big Puppy (Feb 12, 2014)

If he EVER get to be a VS model I will NEVER shop there again.  That's like all the people putting different logos on their cars.  You know who you are Kia owners


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 12, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> So stoned!  I was lucky enuff to get my hands on a 1/2 of this. Isn't she sexy!
> 
> Frosted" Purple Gorilla -28%
> 
> ...




i'm so hard right now. . .


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2014)

SheriV said:


> fashion when I was a teen...nothing extraordinary/too great. I was ultimately too short
> 
> heres an old pic from a shoot for a local place..




By the way, you were really cute. You have Winona Ryder in her late teens kind of vibe, dark, but innocent.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 15, 2014)

KelJu said:


> By the way, you were really cute. You have Winona Ryder in her late teens kind of vibe, dark, but innocent.



you jerked off to that pic didn't you?


----------



## Watson (Feb 15, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> you jerked off to that pic didn't you?



there are people who didnt?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> you jerked off to that pic didn't you?




The picture is spank worthy, but I like my porn in hd video format. Plus, there was no dick in the picture. Kind of makes hard to run one out.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 15, 2014)

KelJu said:


> The picture is spank worthy, but I like my porn in hd video format. Plus, there was no dick in the picture. Kind of makes hard to run one out.



I love you bro, but sometimes I wonder if you are a bit too much like Tig from Sons Of Anarchy?


----------

